# Shepton Mallet show weather queries



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I,ve never been to this show before but am booked in to go this Thursday, unfortunately for personal reasons I need electric so couldnt book with MHF group. However have booked direct with Stone leisure and electric with LX electric. The weather here at home at the moment is terrible, heavy rain. Does anyone know what the ground is like at this show when it has been raining. It appears most of the pitches are grass. Will I need a tow rope to get pulled out ! !.
Any advice from those that have attended in other years appreciated
Dave,


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Generally Its a bit iffy (stated for the conveinience of oethers who may be going). there are roads round the site but a lot of pitches are on grass and if its boggy its a problem. We never book this show as the first year we went we arrived to the river (that runs past the site) flowing across the entry road. 

We were going to stop by for the weekend on our way to cornwall this weekend but decided against it..

however if you have booked electric then you will probally be on the hardstanding thats next to the main exhibition area. Others may reply so keep an eye out but i think yoiu should be OK. they show is great and our favourite..i just wish it was easier to get to as for us we have to go through bristol.

Phill


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been with MHF to shepton about 3 times and we always get put on hard standing, also noticed one year there was EHU 

Loddy


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Motorhome Facts pitch is always on hardstanding at opposite the sheds. As far as I am aware it is the same this year so even if its heavy rain you will be fine.

Sonja


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

RedSonja said:


> Motorhome Facts pitch is always on hardstanding at opposite the sheds. As far as I am aware it is the same this year so even if its heavy rain you will be fine.
> 
> Sonja


The OP is not booked with MHF as he wants EHU which is not supplied to the MHF area.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Have just been told that it has only just started raining at the Showground, and that as they have missed most of the rains this year the ground is in fact very hard.

However the forecast is a bit iffy so am prepared for a bit more in-van time this year.

Paul


----------

